# The Dog Mess Picture Thread



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Misery loves company... has your pooch ever ruined something valuable, redecorated a room or torn something to shreds?

Post your pet blunders!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Door frame


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

From our crazy GSP we had growing up (yes, those are the doors to the closet)


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Added.















Deck tub and furniture.








Carpet #2 (outdoor carpet) because the indoor carpet has been replaced.








Indoor furniture... he did it some months ago by mistake... his bone toy went underneath.








Roman's sheep mommi blankie... 
Cheese holes blankie.
This blankie he had since the beiginning when we first got him... holes like this is because he will pull on it till it looked like a "teet", suckle on it till his puppy teething kicks in, then it become holes.
He still suckle on this while watching TV.

And many broken stuffs I already threw out like my designer shoes, some BBQ tools, a broken half chewed broom, papertowels... He steals them... 
Yup, there are tons o miseries especially puppyhood but we love Roman and that love is not in material goods. 

P.S. better yet, treat these like a brag story... Of how much you love your puppy.
I think any human visitor would be thrown out and sued if such mess occurs. And dogs have no money... Lol! True love indeed!!! <3


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Mine is kinda lame, but there's a cute puppy in the picture so I'm gonna share it anyway. 









He has never been left with anything that I thought could be destroyed. I assumed that paper towel on a high counter top was safe but quickly learned my lesson and never underestimated him again. I want to say I got lucky that he never destroyed anything valuable, but really I think it was mostly attributed to all of the time he spent in his crate when I couldn't be watching him like a hawk would it's prey. 

No, really though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

1006131707 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I have four other kitchen chairs, a rocking chair, two end tables, a lowboy, and a recliner chair release arm that look like this picture above .........

Not to mention all the carpeting that has had to be replaced in one of the bathrooms and an entire hallway due to chewing and marking fests ... and more carpet needs replacing, throw rugs, couch pillows, numerous dog beds, drywall, insulation, a door frame, a large heavy Remington dog crate, numerous blankets and two very expensive bed quilts ...

Abbylynn, Eddee, and Leah Lu did all this during their puppy stages .......... and I honestly was watching them. They are all a bunch of sneaks when my back is turned.







OH .... and the newspaper is still pretty much a daily find ..... :/ I have run out of "New homes" for it.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Nobody cry. But Bae are the place where I sleep. Who knew that coming home to no bed after a long day at school would make a girl tear up a little? I've a weird attachment to the place where I rest my head. 









The good news is that he delicately took the sheets off. Those were still mostly usable. Until the third time he ripped the bed apart. :Cry:


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Great stories guys.

Bubbamoose and Abbylynn...
I love the "caught red handed" look on both your dogs...
Just too cute, innocent yet guilty... Lol!


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> Nobody cry. But Bae are the place where I sleep. Who knew that coming home to no bed after a long day at school would make a girl tear up a little? I've a weird attachment to the place where I rest my head.
> 
> View attachment 115913
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Unbelievable what a single dog can do!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

JillieBean said:


> OMG!!! Unbelievable what a single dog can do!


Beware the separation anxiety... Your bed will suffer otherwise!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> Nobody cry. But Bae are the place where I sleep. Who knew that coming home to no bed after a long day at school would make a girl tear up a little? I've a weird attachment to the place where I rest my head.
> 
> View attachment 115913
> 
> ...


...*faints*... you must have the patience of a saint, I don't think I could handle that extreme.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Flaming said:


> ...*faints*... you must have the patience of a saint, I don't think I could handle that extreme.


I was very surprised at my own restraint. I took him on a walk and came back to try to put it back together. XD


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> Nobody cry. But Bae are the place where I sleep. Who knew that coming home to no bed after a long day at school would make a girl tear up a little? I've a weird attachment to the place where I rest my head.
> 
> View attachment 115913
> 
> ...


I truly feel like this is one of those situations where it's SO bad that you can't even freak out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> I was very surprised at my own restraint. I took him on a walk and came back to try to put it back together. XD


Was it even possible to put together?


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper was left a little too long in her crate one day so she destroyed her bed!
http://www.dogforums.com/members/jen2010-albums-pepper-picture116817-img-1832.html

Sorry - I can never figure out how to add pictures on here so you'll have to click the link.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys are gonna think I'm nuts but I put the pieces back on and put the mattress cover and sheets back on. Then proceed to sleep on the bed like that for another week or so. Thankfully, a new bed set arrived for me sooner rather than later. Bae ripped the same bed apart 2 more times before we moved in with my parents. 

Definitely need a second dog with this monster around.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh I love this thread!

Foster dog Diesel was (RIP) fine having a bed at night, but if we left it in his crate during the day then this would happen 









Denali decided we did not need a tomato plant when she was a pup. I'll never understand how she did this. Perfectly empty bucket, upright, with a perfect circle of dirt around it. The vines had been growing up the wood. Only thing she ever really ruined!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoey doesn't get beds in crates anymore.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Rescued said:


> From our crazy GSP we had growing up (yes, those are the doors to the closet)


Wow...!! LOL

I'm almost bummed that Bella is a boring, mostly non-destructive dog, so I have no pics to share  
....and hopefully I didn't just jinx myself....lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko is generally nondestructive, but once he got bored while I was gone and this happened:









He made me confetti for a welcome back party


----------

